# Jamie's Colored Glass Collection



## Angelpeace (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's a picture of Jamie's glass bottle dispaly case taken this morning with some natural backlight, as the cabinet is right in front of one of our windows. We don't raise the blinds all the time, but every now and then, it's nice to see the sunlights effect on the bottles. To answer a question from the last bottle we posted, I must say that Jamie taught me what little I know about bottles. When we first got together, he said, "I collect antique bottles." I kind of shrugged and said, "Do whatever you want, just leave me out of it." I had no interest, and even less after he started going to this nearby old dump and bringing home all this dirty, ugly glass that he loving soaked in our kitchen sink and worked to make look better. The bottles were of little or no value, but he just kept dragging them home. I told him it was ridiculous to have all this ugly mess in our home. Then one day, I came home from work to hear him tell me that he had put a beautiful, cobolt Carter's Cathedral Ink on layaway. I asked him how much the bottle was going to cost and he said it was $55 dollars. Boy, did I throw a fit. $55 dollars for a dirty piece of old glass. I just thought that was ridiculous. Jamie knew the guy he was getting the bottle from and he knew that the guy also collected old books. So he traded him an old book he got from our local library for a quarter when they were selling off all the older books in their collection. A few days later I came home and Jamie told me that he had traded the book and had only had to pay $45 for the bottle. He had it sitting on the mantel over our heater. He pointed it out to me, and I was like "So this is a real antique bottle!" I finally understood that some old bottles can be very beautiful. From there it was little lectures on how to spot a pontiled bottle, a machine made bottle, hutches, blob tops, on and on. He really made me learn these little things until I could quote back to him what certain terms meant and how to spot an old bottle from a fake. I'm still not the best at any of this, but I should have known that over the years he would drag me into this hobby, and I can truly say that because of it I have met some wonderful, kind, and helpful people. 
 This picture is an overall view of the cabinet of colored bottles in his collection. We'll send closups later. Just did'nt want to clog everything up with 15 pictures at once. If you see something you would like a better view of anything let us know. I'm getting better at getting the pictures on here and will try to do it in a timely manner.
 Everybody, I just want to say THANK YOU ALL for all of your help in getting the camera and with how to get the pictures posted here. 
 PEACE


----------



## ajohn (Jun 23, 2009)

Now that's what I'm talking about.Let the fun begin!Nice color mix.
 Only thing I would change is I'd put the ones on the bottom shelf......On the top shelf[]


----------



## glass man (Jun 23, 2009)

THANK YOU LOBEY! I REALLY ENJOY THEM! I HAVE THE SMALLEST CARTERS TOO AND HAD THE MIDDLE SIZED BUT MY SISTER HAS IT NOW AS SHE LOVES COBALT. REALLY LOVE THE CARTERS INK WELL THAT GOES WITH THEM AND ALMOST BOUGHT ONE ONCE,BUT SAW SOMETHING ELSE I LIKED BETTER. I AIN'T GOT THE BEST OR MOST EXPENSIVE BOTTLES,BUT THEY ARE PAID FOR AND I LOVE THE COLORS!    A GOOD PO BOY'S COLLECTION! HAVE NOTHING IN THEM THE WAY I SEE IT CAUSE I HAVE BOUGHT AND SOLD TO THE POINT I HAVE MADE MORE MONEY SELLING THEN I HAVE IN THESE.   ANTHONY HAVE TO DO IT THE WAY IT IS CAUSE OF SPACE. THE TOP IS THE SHELF THAT CAN TAKE THE TALLER BOTTLES. I WANT TO THANK YOU ALSO FOR THE AMBER LIGHTNING JAR YOU GAVE ME FOR CHRISTMAS AND THE TWO OTHER MEMBERS THAT GOT TOGETHER AND GOT ME THE LID! MAN YALL HAVE BLESSED ME SO MUCH! I LOVE YOU ALL! I BOUGHT THE WICKER [? AIN'T A CABINET OR CURIO THANG BUT IS OPEN ON ALL SIDES AND HAS THICK GLASS SHELVES] AT A FLEA MARKET IN THE EARLY 90S FOR $75. IT IS GREAT FOR ME AS IT DOES NOT FENCE THE BOTTLES IN. HAS A LIGHT AT THE TOP.ONLY TROUBLE IS CLEANING IT AND THE BOTTLES. I DO IT VERY CAREFULLY. MAN WHAT JOY THESE BOTTLES HAVE GIVEN ME! MY THIRD COLLECTION . WOULD LOVE TO HAVE ALL I HAVE SOLD BACK! SPECIALLY MY TORQUOISE HARDENS FIRE GRANADE,TIPPICANOE,AMBER PINEAPPLE,HONEY AMBER DRAKES,COBALT BUDWELLS EMULSION,GREEN MACON SS COKE WITH BACKWARDS N, ON AND ON. JUST CAN'T LOOK BACK THEY COME AND GO.THE GREAT THING IS WHEN I HAD OR WILL HAVE NO BOTTLES THE KNOWLEDGE I HAVE IS STILL WITH ME! JAMIE


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 23, 2009)

Good job Nina, I know you're still experimenting, and learning the cam, but if want try using the backlight feature on the cam setting, when you have light coming from the back.


----------



## glass man (Jun 23, 2009)

NINA SAID SHE DID USE THE BACK LIGHT FEATURE DENNIS AND I WANT TO THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP! JAMIE


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jun 23, 2009)

Speaking of back light, I would love to see a picture from outside looking in the window with the sun shinning through the window and the bottles. Justa thought. 



> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> try using the backlight feature on the cam setting, when you have light coming from the back.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 23, 2009)

Good looking dtuff there Jamie. Great variety of glass and colors.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 23, 2009)

[][]Right on Jamie! That's a fine display.. Angel, you're doing great, keep playing with that camera and you'll be a pro in no time! I'm wondering who painted the embossings??


----------



## Angelpeace (Jun 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> [][]Right on Jamie! That's a fine display.. Angel, you're doing great, keep playing with that camera and you'll be a pro in no time! I'm wondering who painted the embossings??


 
 Jamie's the one painting all the embossings. He used a water based paint that is easily washed off, but he likes them that way, so since it is his collection, I don't say a whole lot. Only thing I have said is for him to leave my few little bottles alone.[][][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice color shot there Mrs G man [] Now all you need to do is teach Jamie how to make a movie. "G man unleashed" coming soon to a pc near you []


----------



## Jim (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice collection, Jamie! You have a good mix and some beautiful colors.  ~Jim


----------



## Angelpeace (Jun 23, 2009)

I meant to post a picture  that includes the cathedral ink that made me fall in love with antique bottles on the thread, but I put it on a different thread. Anyway, here is that shot for you to enjoy


----------



## madman (Jun 24, 2009)

very nice im liking the amber milk!  ---mike


----------



## Angelpeace (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's a close up that includes that amber milk for you to see a little more up close


----------



## glass man (Jun 24, 2009)

OH LORD BRO. RICK! NOT THAT EVER! SPECIALLY IN MY YOUNGER DAZE! FRAID GMAN UNLEASHED WOULD ONLY BE ME ASLEEP ON THE COUCH WITH DROOL RUNNING DOWN MY CHIN! YOU ,RICK ARE THE ONE UNLEASHED AND I LOVE IT! SO GLAD TO CALL YOU FRIEND! AS SO MANY OTHERS ON HERE! GEEZ WHEN I CAME ON THIS FORUM HAD NO IDEA OF WHAT IT WOULD MEAN TO ME,NOT JUST BOTTLES[WHICH IS GREAT,I HAVE LEARNED MORE ON HERE THEN IT WOULD HAVE TAKEN YEARS OR SO TO LEARN ON MY OWN! CAUSE IT IS NATION WIDE,GLOBAL WIDE! USED TO BE JUST WHAT I COULD LEARN IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS OR WHAT I COULD LEARN FROM A BOTTLE MAG. NO OLD EARLY AMERICAN GLASS ROUND WHERE I LIVE OR FEW PONTILES!] GOOD THING YOU ,LOBEY,ME AND MANY OTHERS WERE NOT HANGING IN THE OLD DAYS! WE WOULD ALL BE DEAD WITH A SMILE ON OUR FACE NOW![] JAMIE


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 24, 2009)

Very nice display Jamie.I too am very glad to have found this forum.I also look forward to making new friends and keeping an open mind to all the knowledge and experience of the forum members, old and young alike.Again, very nice bottle display.     Tom


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 25, 2009)

Jamie,....!!! Great collection and pics...Hey now,...I'm looking at that amber milk and having some flashbacks. I dug a few of those, in Buffalo NY back in the 80's at the old lead smelting plant dump...On (believe it) FERRY ST! real real bad neighborHOOD then and worse now...carjacking/lose your life bad..Anyhow I'm almost certain that's a Buffalo bottle...How'd it end up in your neck of the woods? I'm pretty certain milk didn't travel that far then or now?....Just sayin'...Real curious... Thanks for sharing your great bottles.                                                                              Joe


----------



## glass man (Jun 25, 2009)

YEP TOM THIS IS A GREAT PLACE!    YOU ARE RIGHT JOE! IT IS A BUFFALO BOTTLE! I BOUGHT IT A GOOD WHILE BACK FROM MY FAVORITE DEALER ON EBAY. I LOVE THE COLOR WHICH IS A ORANGE AMBER COLOR. WOW FROM WHAT YOU SAID I AM GLAD I AIN'T GOTTA GO TO BUFFALO AND TRY TO DIG ONE![]


----------



## Stardust (Jun 25, 2009)

beautiful bottles my friend [] thanks angel


----------



## glass man (Jun 25, 2009)

THANK YOU STAR! GREAT TO HEAR FROM YOU SIS! YEP NINA GIRL IS SOMEN ELSE! I TOOK THE PICS. ,BUT SHE GOTTEM ON HERE! JAMIE


----------



## downeastdigger (Jun 25, 2009)

What a great lookin window display!  I have little kids, so I just have to keep my collection kind of tucked away, not near the windows for now. Some day I hope to get a window like that! nice


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice stuff Jamie, glad we finally got to see the pictures.


----------



## Miles (Jun 25, 2009)

That is a killer collection!


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 26, 2009)

Beautiful display great colors and collection Jamie.I spy some sweet inks to there my friend.
    bill


----------



## glass man (Jun 26, 2009)

I THANK ALL! IT IS SO GOOD TO BE ABLE TO SHARE WITH ALL HERE ,AS ALL HAVE SHARED WITH ME! JAMIE


----------

